
Tell HN: On Skype for Mac, you now have to do Cmd+Q twice for it to quit. - mindfulhack
I&#x27;m a little paranoid and skeptical of Silicon Valley companies and their dirty tactics to surveil on and profit from our data as much as possible, so I thought I&#x27;d report a small observation to HN which is probably overblown and paranoid, but here goes.<p>Since recent updates of Skype for Mac, doing Cmd+Q in the app does NOT quit it. I have to do it twice. I can repeat this behaviour every time. Can anyone else?<p>Do you think it&#x27;s an innocent mistake or a deliberate attempt to make Skype that little bit more persistent on your computer and to get you used to having less control over it?<p>If it&#x27;s a new &#x27;feature&#x27; (like how with Mac Chrome you can turn on accidental Cmd+Q prevention), I never turned it on.<p>We know MS ideally wants you keep Skype in your &#x27;taskbar&#x27; at all times, thus my paranoid reflection. I can&#x27;t stand it when companies try to give us less control over our hardware&#x2F;software, and we know MS is notorious about this with their desktop OS.
======
oil25
I don't understand. If you don't trust Skype so much that you're paranoid over
the quit behavior, why not use another program to communicate? Not that your
paranoia is unjustified - the Snowden leaks made it abundantly clear that
service is not secure nor private.

~~~
quaquaqua1
Some people simply refuse to use anything else, for example, in a job
interview situation. Power dynamics call the shots sometimes!

~~~
Nextgrid
Refuse anything else, even _the phone_?

Which industries are you in? In the software world I never had any issues
getting by with the phone and/or FaceTime.

------
Sevii
Chrome requires you to hold Cmd-Q down before it will close.

~~~
decentralizer
Which sometimes lets you close other applications at background accidentally.

